# Keys To Longevity and Happiness



## SeaBreeze (Mar 19, 2012)

I strongly feel that the keys to longevity and happiness as we age is our positive attitude, our physical strength and our emotional well-being. The beauty of it is, we all possess the power to control and guide all of these things in our lives. Looking forward to the future, and making the best of the present is a good beginning for all of us.


----------



## mabelsmith40 (Mar 20, 2012)

I agree. I like to take each day and reflect on the good in my life. What kind of activities do you partcipate in to stay healthy?


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 20, 2012)

I take daily walks in a wooded dogpark with my furkid, around 2 miles. I also exercise several times a week at a gym, and go to Zumba, cycle, and step-aerobic classes when I can. Lately, I've been getting out on my old bicycle and getting in some exercise that way. My most favorite is hiking in the outdoors in a natural setting, listening to and watching the birds and animals, and breathing in the fresh air, good for mind and body.


----------



## MargotLilli (Mar 20, 2012)

I completely agree! If you can't stay positive and emotionally stable your life will be empty and unhappy.


----------

